# Compaq 6910p Bluetooth



## oz_bandit (Jul 21, 2009)

I have just purchased a new Compaq 6910p (I know it's not a new model but I got a good deal).

All I want to do is connect a bluetooth mouse. I have spent many frustrating hours trying to find some way of doing it without success. There is no "bluetooth devices" in Control Panel and there's no "My bluetooth places" in "my computer". I've looked for the bluetooth option in services.msc but it doesn't exist. The HP Wireless Assistant indicates that bluetooth is on and so far as I can tell the driver is installed and working correctly. It's a Broadcom driver dated 19.12.2006 ver 5.1.0.2900.

I'm running XP pro (pre-installed) and I've applied all the updates.

When I couldn't find a way of connecting to my MS notebook bluetooth mouse, I went out and purchased a Logitech bluetooth mouse with software thinking that the software might have an option to connect the mouse - but that didn't work either.

Clearly there must be someway of turning on the discovery process for bluetooth devices but I can't find it.

I've written to HP asking for help but have received no response. So I'm hoping someone here might help.

Many thanks


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

have you looked for a bluetooth adapter in the device manager? check there to see if there is a bluetooth receiver in the laptop, if theres not then you would need one to use bluetooth.

I know it is possible to install bluetooth software without there actually being a bluetooth adapter, windows will actually look for connected devices too.


----------



## oz_bandit (Jul 21, 2009)

I should have mentioned that - yes the bluetooth adapter is listed in device manager - it's an "HP Integrated Module with Bluetooth 2.0 Wireless Technology".

Cheers


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

ok, there should be bluetooth software on the computer, should be in the start menu under all programs, if you don't see the software, you can download it from HP's website.

If your laptop is running XP Pro then here is the link for it
HP Bluetooth Software


----------

